# senuti



## mesa (13 Mars 2008)

bonjour, 
je viens d'acquerir un ipod dont je voudrait récupérer la musique et la plcer dans ma bibliotheque itunes. j'ai téléchargé senuti pour cela, mais quand j'essaie de faire glisser les morceaux, il me dit que "Itunes affiche un dialogue" . Que dois je changer dans Itunes pour permettre le transfert? 
merci


----------



## whereismymind (13 Mars 2008)

Je ne connais pas Senuti. Essaie plutôt iPodDisk. Il permet de naviguer dans l'iPod directement dans le Finder comme n'importe quel périphérique USB et en plus il ne pose aucune question


----------

